# [LaTEX] package chemtex



## franckdia (27 Septembre 2003)

Bonjour
Je ne parviens pas à utiliser le package chemtex permetant de représenter des formules chimiques etc
Lorsque je compile j'obtiens systématiquement un message m'indiquant que le fichier chemtex.sty est introuvable. D'ou ma question à quel endroit doit on mettre ce fichier ?
Je précise que j'utilise le soft TeXShop comme front end.


----------



## Lupin sansei (28 Septembre 2003)

une question: quels symbols chimiques peux tu faire avec ce package?

les fichiers .sty sont situés dans une arborescence partant de /usr/local/teTeX/share/texmf/tex/latex/

Si c'est toi qui doit installer ce fichier (j'ignore si il y des fichiers annexes), tu peux essayer de le mettre dans /usr/local/teTeX/share/texmf/tex/latex/base/

tu peux peut-être essayer aussi de le mettre dans le même repertoire que ton fichier .tex. Il se peut qu'il failler déclarer le chemin dans le source mais je ne sais pas comment faire.

pour finir je peux te donner  la FAQ LaTeX, assez efficace.


----------



## Nicolas Seriot (19 Octobre 2003)

Après avoir mis le paquetage là où il faut (quelque part dans /base/), il faut mettre à jour la base de donnée pour que le paquetage soit pris en compte :

sudo texhash


----------



## franckdia (20 Octobre 2003)

Merci je n'avais pas pensé à faire un texhash, c'est bon tout fonctionne maintenant


----------

